# Chief of Police David Richard



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Chief of Police David Richard 
*Port Barre Police Department
Louisiana*
End of Watch: Sunday, August 5, 2007Biographical Info
*Age:* 54
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, August 5, 2007
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Chief Richard was killed when he lost control of his vehicle while responding to assist officers with a vehicle pursuit.

Chief Richard was traveling eastbound on U.S. Route 190 when he lost control of his vehicle before he could become involved in the pursuit. Chief Richard's vehicle left the roadway and struck several trees, ejecting him from the car. He died at the scene of the crash as a result of his injuries.

Chief Richard had served as Chief of Police for the Port Barre Police Department for five years.

Agency Contact Information
Port Barre Police Department
498 Saizan Ave
Port Barre, LA 70577

Phone: (337) 585-6212


----------

